
The United States of Mind: Researchers Identify Regional Personality Traits Across America - robg
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB122211987961064719.html?mod=yhoofront#articleTabs_interactive-PERSONALITY08%26project%3DPERSONALITY08
======
river_styx
Alaskans have no personality at all, it seems.

